

Show HN: Brightwork.io – One data API to help make data collection easier - pla3rhat3r
http://brightwork.io/

======
what-no-tests
Gathers...what kind of data? A bit more information would be great. Is it like
Crashlytics? Is it like segment.io? Is it like Parse? What's it doing? How
could I use it?

~~~
pla3rhat3r
Great question. We have more information we'll be adding to the site. We
recognize that the site needs to be a bit more context about how and what data
will be collected. The short answer to this is that Brightwork simply acts as
a middle man to pass the data you have with your existing providers. For
exmaple, if you have a Lytics account, we'll simply pass that data between the
Brightwork dashboard and the Lytics account. Same thing for all the other
providers Developers use. The goal here is to just use one API, get the same
data you already get, and put it in an easy-to-use dashboard so that you need
only one resource to find all the data you want to collect about your
application.

We're still working on a lot of the functionality but it would be great to get
more people to sign up for the beta so we can battle test this. We have all
the nodes built and the simple functionality is there. However, we admittedly
have some more heavy lifting to do. Thanks for the questions. I can also be
reached at josh@plunkus.com if you have other questions. :)

